# Just getting in



## stageghost (Feb 3, 2004)

I am a lighting designer / theatre technician who just found this place. Figured the next step was to say hello to everyone in the same place as I am.


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello and welcome!  While this site is officially geared to the high-school/college theatre tech student, just about everybody seems to be welcome - we all have something to learn and we all have something to contribute. Dave, our webmaster, should be along to welcome you officially pretty soon. Other than his irrational support of the Boston Red Sox, he's a pretty cool guy, and he definitely runs a nice set of forums.

John


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 3, 2004)

stageghost said:


> I am a lighting designer / theatre technician who just found this place. Figured the next step was to say hello to everyone in the same place as I am.



Welcome to Controlbooth! Hope you enjoy the forums and visit often. Please feel free to ask any questions and contribute your knowledge and answers to the groups. This is a website where everyone of all knowledge levels can share their information in a welcome environment and develop and learn skills to improve themselves. Glad to have you aboard!

-wolf


----------



## Nephilim (Feb 4, 2004)

You're going to love it here. Just keep an eye out for ship's essay-format posts


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 4, 2004)

It's NOT irrational!!! RED SOX RULE!!  

Hey stageghost,

I am here to, as DMXtools put it, "welcome you officially" to ControlBooth.com! He was definately right when he said this site has something for people in all levels of the industry, and I hope that you find what you're looking for!

Welcome aboard!!

-dvsDave

PS... ship _has_ been getting better about the length of his "novellas." Even though they are lengthy, they are overflowing with useful information!


----------



## zac850 (Feb 4, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> It's NOT irrational!!! RED SOX RULE!!



of corse its not "irrational". The red socks "rule". thats why they haven't won the World Serries since, when was it, um, 1918......
hum, my math isn't that hot, but i'm going to go out on a lim and say that the Yankees are better.....
(and don't start the "they buy good players, because we have money 'cause thats just not true)

Anyway, welcome, have fun around the forums. Everyone is really nice here, and its a great place to exchange info.


GO YANKS!!!!!


----------



## U2bpbear24 (Feb 4, 2004)

hahaha, GO CUBS!


----------



## ship (Feb 4, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> You're going to love it here. Just keep an eye out for ship's essay-format posts



he he he.

Yea watch out for them. I try to be thorough but that gets long. Actually I just type really fast but constantly try to strive into cutting down on it.

By the way also, welcome. The more people post their thoughts, the less I have to say.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 7, 2004)

U2bpbear24 said:


> hahaha, GO CUBS!



With Fans like Steve Bartman, us White Sox Fans can watch the Cubs with Glee!  


Oh! And Welcome aboard stageghost! I Hope to see you around the Forums.


----------

